# Remy's First Birthday!



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Wishing a Happy Birthday to the light of my life:wub:









































































She LOVED it :wild: Love my sweet girl.


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha, today's my birthday as well. Happy Birthday Remington!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww :birthday: Remy ,hope you guys had a wonderful day


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Remy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Remy!! Looks like the cake was a big hit


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you share many many more


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all! We had a fun filled day and she is currently snoozing at my feet! She LOVED the cake :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm late, sorry! Happy first birthday, Remy! 
What kind of cake is that? What did she get for her birthday?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm late, sorry! Happy first birthday, Remy!
> What kind of cake is that? What did she get for her birthday?


It's a peanut butter apple cake.. Super easy to make! It was actually supposed to be a PB and shredded carrot cake, but I used what I had! I can post recipe if you want it 

She got a new bear (that she's already destroyed) and a new fluffy blanket, since she loves to destroy any bed I try to get her lol. And then of course- treats, treats and more treats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd love to have the recipe! Thanks!  Sounds like she got some good stuff!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'd love to have the recipe! Thanks!  Sounds like she got some good stuff!


Sure thing! Here ya go 

Ingredients:

1/4 cup vegetable oil  
1 cup shredded carrots  
1 tsp vanilla  -(I didn't use, I forgot lol)
1/3 cup honey  
1 egg
1 cup whole wheat flour  
1 tsp baking soda  - (I didn't have soda so I subbed 4 tsp baking powder)
1/4 cup peanut butter
Dog biscuits for decoration
Optional: different veggies/fruits, more peanut butter, frankfurter hot dogs for ‘candles’
How to make the cake:

Preheat oven to 350°F (180°C)

Mix together flour and baking soda and add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour all of it into a cake pan with a nonstick spray, and leave in the oven for 25 minutes.

Frost the cake with peanut butter, low fat cottage cheese or cream cheese and decorate with dog biscuit treats. Stick in some halved Frankfurter hot dogs as ‘candles’. Store in refrigerator.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Remington!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

